# Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?



## C Punkt (18. August 2019)

*Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Hi zusammen, 
mein alter iMac (keine Ahnung wie er heißt aber ca von 2005, der hat noch einen silbernen Rahmen um den schwarzen Rahmen und hat ca. 2gb ram) soll nun als Office PC wieder aufbereitet werden. Auf dem MacOS läuft nichtmal mehr YouTube, deshalb würd ich gerne ein freies BS draufziehen, aber weiß jetzt nicht was sich mehr eignet, Linux Ubuntu oder was es sonst noch gibt.. am besten es braucht nicht viel Ram und kann einen inet Explorer starten, YouTube spielen und MS Office betreiben  Das wärs schon.. wenn ihr einen Tipp habt wie es installieren sollte und was ich dazu alles brauche wär das auch super. Vielen Dank!


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (18. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

1.) Stick mit mindestens 8GB
2.) Rufus Rufus 
3.) DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD. Es gibt sehr viele Lightweight Distros, das heißt ressourcenschonend.
4.) 17 Best Lightweight OS for Old Laptops & Netbooks – TheLinuxCode Such Dir eine aus ... 
Elementary OS, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Linux Mint, Pop OS! usw.
5.) Mit Rufus ein Stick erstellen YouTube

Bei der Installation von Linux, kann man sich entscheiden zwischen normale Installation oder etwas anderes (bedeutet manuelle Partition unter Linux Manuelle Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de)
Für die Office Installation, gibt es Playon Linux was man im Software Center der jeweiligen Distro findet. Hier ein kleiner Guide wie man Office Installiert https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf8zr096mYQ

Wenn Du Microsoft Office nicht unbedingt benötigst, kannst Du dir Open Office im vorhanden Software Center laden. (meistens ist Open Office vorinstalliert)


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Kann man auf dem iMac ein alternatives OS installieren? Hatten die da schon Intel Prozessoren oder doch noch ihre proprietären PowerPC Chips? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## C Punkt (18. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

kann man das nicht auf jedem iMac? Wieso braucht man da Intel? Edit: Habe es eben mal überprüft, also es ist ein Aluminium iMac, wiki sagt dazu "fith Generation" also müsste der Intel core duo haben.. ändert das was?

Also @*IsoldeMaduschen* : mit Rufus habe ich schon gearbeitet am Windows Rechner, funktioniert das am imac genau gleich? einfach usb stick rein und es lädt dann nicht das MacOS sondern den USB stick beim booten?

und läuft das Word so wie in deinem link dann auch stabil? Dann würd ich mir die Mühe auf jeden Fall machen.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (18. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Weiß nicht mit welcher Taste, man das Bootmenü bei einer Mac Tastatur aufrufen kann. Ansonsten im Bios den Stick als First Boot auswählen.

Ob Office stabil läuft, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## fotoman (18. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem fÃ¼r einen alten iMac fÃ¼r MS Office?*



C Punkt schrieb:


> kann man das nicht auf jedem iMac? Wieso braucht man da Intel? Edit: Habe es eben mal überprüft, also es ist ein Aluminium iMac, wiki sagt dazu "fith Generation" also müsste der Intel core duo haben.. ändert das was?


Ja, auf einem G5 iMac würde das wohl noch komplizierter. Hiernach
iMac – Wikipedia
hatten die iMac ab 2006 eine Intel-CPU. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass auch die übrige HW von Linux erkannt wird.

Und wenn es wirklich ein iMac mit Intel Core Duo ist, darfst Du auch die passende 32-Bit Distribution suchen. Der Core Duo kann keine 64 Bit:
Intel Core Duo – Wikipedia

Wobei es nach der obigen Liste eher ein iMac 5.2 sein könnte, der hätte dann mit 2 GB Ram einen Intel Core 2 Duo T5600



C Punkt schrieb:


> mit Rufus habe ich schon gearbeitet am Windows Rechner, funktioniert das am imac genau gleich?


Warum den Stick nicht einfach aus dem (laut Signatzur) vorhandenen Windows-PC erstellen? Da aber gemäß der obigen Tabelle alle iMacs bis 2011 ein CD/DVD Laufwerk haben, würde ich einfach eine DVD-Laufwerk haben, würde ich einfach eine DVD-RW brennen und davon starten.



C Punkt schrieb:


> einfach usb stick rein und es lädt dann nicht das MacOS sondern den USB stick beim booten?


Gemäß Google muss man dazu "Alt" beim Booten drücken und dann den Stick im "Bootmenü" auswählen.



C Punkt schrieb:


> und läuft das Word so wie in deinem link dann auch stabil? Dann würd ich mir die Mühe auf jeden Fall machen.


Wenn es mit 32-Bit und Windows-Emulation überhaupt läuft, dann m.M.n. quälend langsam. Aber halt selber testen. Schneller wie das mitgelieferten LibroOffice wird es jedenfalls nciht, also kann man das ohne Aufwand schonmal testen.

Was macht dich üebrhaupt so sicher, dass der historische iMac mit Linux für die von Dir genannten Aufgaben besser laufen soll wie unter seienm nativen OSX? Die HW-Unterstützung zum Videodekodieren bleibt nicht existent (jedenalls nciht besser wie unter OSX), die CPU-Leistung bleibt auch gleich schwach. Aber versuche es einfach selber.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Wenn Du Microsoft Office nicht unbedingt benötigst, kannst Du dir Open Office im vorhanden Software Center laden. (meistens ist Open Office vorinstalliert)



OpenOffice ist fast tot, nimm Libreoffice. Zudem ist das Software-Center zumindest unter Ubuntu seit 2016 obsolet und wurde durch Ubuntu-Software ersetzt.

Nimm Lubuntu 18.04 32-Bit und boote das einfach mal.
Dann gebe dort im Terminal 
	
	



```
lscpu |grep Arch
```
 ein und schaue, ob da auch 64 rauskommt.


----------



## C Punkt (19. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



fotoman schrieb:


> Was macht dich üebrhaupt so sicher, dass der historische iMac mit Linux für die von Dir genannten Aufgaben besser laufen soll wie unter seienm nativen OSX? Die HW-Unterstützung zum Videodekodieren bleibt nicht existent (jedenalls nciht besser wie unter OSX), die CPU-Leistung bleibt auch gleich schwach. Aber versuche es einfach selber.




Also ich bin nicht sicher, nur da auf dem MacOS kein YouTube und viele Inetseiten nicht funktionieren (da das mac os ja nicht geupdatet werden kann), dachte ich ich mach ein Linux drauf, das up to date gehalten werden kann, macht das keinen Sinn? Wenn es Explorer geben sollte die auch mit dem alten OS laufen wär das natürlich auch cool (was vermutlich wegen dem Flash Player nicht gehen wird oder?) ..Auch dachte ich aber, das ein lightweight Betriebssystem vlt etwas schneller auf dem alten Hobel läuft.. lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren!

@*DJKuhpisse*: was genau bringt mir das? Was ist wenn da 64 steht?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Dass du dann eventuell ein 64-Bit OS nutzen kannst, sofern die CPU das kann. Oder du prüfst im OS X was für en CPU drinnen ist.
Denn das EFI könnte mit Ubuntu 32Bit ein Problem werden.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (19. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> OpenOffice ist fast tot, nimm Libreoffice.



Verwechsle die beiden immer ... Danke


----------



## C Punkt (19. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dass du dann eventuell ein 64-Bit OS nutzen kannst, sofern die CPU das kann. Oder du prüfst im OS X was für en CPU drinnen ist.
> Denn das EFI könnte mit Ubuntu 32Bit ein Problem werden.



Wie ist das gemeint? Ich könnte Probleme bekommen Ubuntu 32 bit zu installieren oder wenn ich Ubuntu 32 bit installiere habe ich Probleme mit dem EFI (ist das nicht das BIOS?) Was würden diese Probleme für mich bedeuten?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

EFI ist der BIOS-Nachfolger. Bei Apple kam das schon recht früh. Prüfe bitte im OS X welche CPU verbaut ist und um welches Modell es sich genau handelt.
Schau hier: iMac (Intel-based) - Wikipedia
Ist eine solche Modellnummer auf deinem Mac zu finden?


----------



## C Punkt (19. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Ahja verstehe. Japp habe es gecheckt, er hat auf jeden Fall nen Intel CPU verbaut


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Und was für eine?
Das ist so wie "Der hat auf jeden Fall einen Dieselmotor".


----------



## Stryke7 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



C Punkt schrieb:


> Ahja verstehe. Japp habe es gecheckt, er hat auf jeden Fall nen Intel CPU verbaut



Das ist ein guter Anfang. 

Ich kenne mich mit der proprietären Hardware von Apple nicht aus, aber da der Recchner die richtige Architektur hat und vermutlich ungefähr so viel Rechenleistung wie eine moderne Armbanduhr, würde ich zu einer möglichst leichtgewichtigen Distribution raten. 

Lubuntu bietet sich da an. Das bietet die Einsteigerfreundlichkeit und alle Möglichkeiten von Ubuntu, kommt aber erstmal deutlich leichtgewichtiger daher. 

Bevor wir nun zu viel Zeit in akademische Untersuchungen investieren, würde ich es damit einfach mal ausprobieren, und schauen wie weit du kommst.


----------



## C Punkt (22. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und was für eine?
> Das ist so wie "Der hat auf jeden Fall einen Dieselmotor".



Ok danke soweit! Habe nochmal genauer gecheckt und sehe dass es ein Intel Core 2 Duo CPU ist, mit 2,8 Ghz 

Das müsste also 64 bit bedeuten wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe  Was sollte ich nun am besten tun?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Dann nimm Lubuntu 18.04 und schreibe die ISO auf einen Stick.
Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du aktuell?


----------



## C Punkt (22. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

okay, warum hältst du Lubuntu für geeigneter als Mint?  Aber hört sich gut an!
Momentan ist halt noch das alte MacOS 10.5.8

Ich würde gerne den MAC vorher richtig formatieren damit der ganze Krempel auch wirklich komplett runter ist.. Dass mache ich noch im Festplattendienstprogramm unter MAC OS oder? Oder im EFI?

Denkst du Word läuft dann mit Lubuntu flüssig?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Word läuft nicht unter Linux.
Nimm Libreoffice oder Abiword.

Lubuntu hat mit LXDE eine sehr einfache Desktopumgebung, die keine Videobeschleunigung braucht.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



C Punkt schrieb:


> okay, warum hältst du Lubuntu für geeigneter als Mint?  Aber hört sich gut an!
> Momentan ist halt noch das alte MacOS 10.5.8


Lubuntu ist einfach besonders ressourcensparend, aber du kannst auch gerne mal Mint ausprobieren. 
Grundsätzlich sind die meisten Distributionen vom USB-Stick startfähig, ohne sie vorher zu installieren. Damit kann man sehr schön testen, was einem am besten gefällt, und dieses dann auf dem Rechner installieren. 


C Punkt schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne den MAC vorher richtig formatieren damit der ganze Krempel auch wirklich komplett runter ist.. Dass mache ich noch im Festplattendienstprogramm unter MAC OS oder? Oder im EFI?


Ich würde das einfach bei der Installation des neuen Betriebssystems machen. Aber du kannst es auch noch unter dem alten vorbereiten.


C Punkt schrieb:


> Denkst du Word läuft dann mit Lubuntu flüssig?


Zum einen läuft MS Office gar nicht auf Linux, zum anderen weiß ich ehrlich nicht, ob Word überhaupt irgendwo flüssig läuft. 

Ich muss es leider beruflich auf einem Thinkpad nutzen, und die Performance ist so schlecht, dass es teilweise wegen mangelnder Ressourcen komplett einfriert oder crasht. Microsoft Office halt ...
Vielleicht fragen wir mal die ESA, ob die das mal auf irgendeinem Supercomputer testen können


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Ich würde MAC noch drauflassen. Vor der Installation sollte man die Firmware unter MAC OS aktualisieren.
Mache das bitte.
Dann kommen wir zum Stick.


----------



## C Punkt (22. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich würde MAC noch drauflassen. Vor der Installation sollte man die Firmware unter MAC OS aktualisieren.
> Mache das bitte.
> Dann kommen wir zum Stick.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das MacOS das aktuellste ist, der lässt sich nicht mehr updaten, das ist ja der Punkt oder?

@Stryke: Auch danke, ich habe gelesen mit nem Emu oder so, kann man Word schon auch zum laufen bringen. Die Frage ist halt ob es stabil läuft.. wahrscheinlich eher nicht..


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Es geht nicht um das OS X selbst, sondern um die Firmware (z.B. das BIOS ist auch eine Firmware) des Mac zu aktualisieren. Mache das vor dem Installationsversuch.
Warum brauchst du zwingend Word?
Was willst du damit machen, was in Libre nicht geht?
Folgende Fragen sind auch noch zu beantworten:
Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du aktuell, mit dem du dann den Linux-Stick erstellst?
Hast du ein Ubuntu zur Verfügung?


----------



## C Punkt (23. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das OS X selbst, sondern um die Firmware (z.B. das BIOS ist auch eine Firmware) des Mac zu aktualisieren. Mache das vor dem Installationsversuch.
> Warum brauchst du zwingend Word?
> Was willst du damit machen, was in Libre nicht geht?
> Folgende Fragen sind auch noch zu beantworten:
> ...




Achso.. sowas hab ich noch nie geupdated.. muss ich dazu ins BIOS selbst oder geht das von Mac OS aus, aus dem Internet?

Ich brauche es jetzt nicht zwingend, aber es wär halt top, weil ich und meine Freundin, die wir uns über die letzten Jahre an word gewöhnt haben und immer wieder mal ein paar Handgriffe (die wirklich nerven gekosten haben sie zu verinnerlichen, denn word  ja schon etwas komplexer wenn man es wirklich durchdringt) dazugelernt haben, es einfach gerne weitergenutzt hätten, aber so wichtig ist es dann auch nicht.

Ich kann den stick von nem aktuellen MacBook aber auch von nem Win10 Rechner machen, Ubuntu hab ich nicht aber das lässt sich ja einfach besorgen oder..


----------



## ich558 (23. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Hast du eine SSD verbaut?
Ich würde einfach mal High Sierra drauf patchen

macOS High Sierra Patcher


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Schau hier: Create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu tutorials
Nimm statt dem Ubuntu-ISO das Lubuntu-ISO: 
ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/lubuntu/releases/bionic/release/lubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso


----------



## C Punkt (23. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*




ich558 schrieb:


> Hast du eine SSD verbaut?





ich558 schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal High Sierra drauf patchen





ich558 schrieb:


> macOS High Sierra Patcher




High Sierra ist doch das neue OS, wie kommt diese Seite drauf dass ich das auf meinem  iMac8.1 noch installieren kann?  Ich bin verwirrt.. Ne SSD ist in dem alten Ding natürlich nicht verbaut.. schätze ich jedenfalls ​

@DJKuhpisse: Das mache ich, kannst du mir noch die Frage zum Biosupdate kurz beantworten? Danke!​


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Schau hier: Software auf dem Mac aktualisieren - Apple Support
Da sollte alles eingespielt sein.


----------



## ich558 (23. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



C Punkt schrieb:


> High Sierra ist doch das neue OS, wie kommt diese Seite drauf dass ich das auf meinem  iMac8.1 noch installieren kann?  Ich bin verwirrt.. Ne SSD ist in dem alten Ding natürlich nicht verbaut.. schätze ich jedenfalls ​
> 
> @DJKuhpisse: Das mache ich, kannst du mir noch die Frage zum Biosupdate kurz beantworten? Danke!​



Ich würde auf jedenfall eine SSD einbauen. Das heute dem iMac wieder neues Leben ein.
Offiziell wird High Sierra von deinem iMac natürlich nicht mehr unterstützt aber es gibt ein kleines Tool mit dem man es trotzdem auf alten Geräten installieren kann. Dann kannst du auch alle Programm nutzen und normal dich im Internet bewegen.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



C Punkt schrieb:


> @Stryke: Auch danke, ich habe gelesen mit nem Emu oder so, kann man Word schon auch zum laufen bringen. Die Frage ist halt ob es stabil läuft.. wahrscheinlich eher nicht..



Word läuft nicht mal auf einem aktuellen Windows Rechner stabil ...    Unter Linux wird das vermutlich nicht besser werden. 

LibreOffice reicht für das meiste, und ist in manchen Dingen auch deutlich angenehmer als MS Office, hat aber auch einen etwas geringeren Funktionsumfang und die Bedienung ist genauso chaotisch. 


Seit meiner Bachelorarbeit schreibe ich alle längeren Textdokumente und Präsentationen in LaTeX. Das braucht ein bisschen Einarbeitung, ist danach aber viel angenehmer.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Word läuft nicht mal auf einem aktuellen Windows Rechner stabil .


Käse.
Es läuft hervorragend auf meinem Windows PC stabil.


----------



## C Punkt (25. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schau hier: Software auf dem Mac aktualisieren - Apple Support
> Da sollte alles eingespielt sein.



invalid link kommt da..

@ich558: Sowas gibt's?? Ja dann wär die Sache ja geritzt! Oder wo ist da der Haken? Sind da alle Sicherheitsupdates mit drinne?


----------



## Stryke7 (25. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Käse.
> Es läuft hervorragend auf meinem Windows PC stabil.



Ich habs auf meinem Firmenlaptop und da ist es eine mittlere Katastrophe. Ultra langsam, und crasht wenn man aufwändigere Funktionen nutzt, wie den Dokumentenvergleich. 

Es läuft also definitiv nicht auf allen Rechner gut.  Vielleicht auf manchen.


----------



## Torben456 (25. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Pack in dein iMac ne 120GB SSD und installiere per Patcher Mojave, sollte astrein laufen. Wenn du den iMac schon mal auf hast, kannst du auch direkt den Arbeitsspeicher auf 8GB aufrüsten, dann kannst du mit dem iMac auch noch in heutiger Zeit anständig arbeiten. 

Mein altes Macbook Pro 13" von 2009, läuft auch tadellos, solange du nicht vor hast 4K Videos zu schauen.


----------



## C Punkt (25. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Das würde ja der Bildschirm gar nicht mitmachen 

Aber ging das echt gut? Ging dann auchdas Catalina mit dem Patch? Ließe sich das dann auch problemlos regelmäßig updaten?

Hm ich muss mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen ob sich die Investition in Ram und SSD bei dem alten Hobel noch lohnt.. edit: eben geschaut, SSD 20€, kam auch 20€ für einen weiteren 2GB Riegel,  das Maximum bei mir sind 4GB! steht da:



*RAM fuer Modellreihe iMac8,1 (2008)  - MACONLINE*



Worauf muss ich beim Ram kauf achten?

RAM 2GB DDR2 800MHz 6400 in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Hille | Speicher gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

der geht glaub nicht obwohl er die gleiche Bezeichnung hat.. steht bei den richtigen "iMac" dabei?

edit: kaufe wohl den: 2GB DDR2 RAM 800MHz (PC2-6400S) SO Dimm *** NEU *** in Baden-Wuerttemberg - Titisee-Neustadt | Speicher gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## ich558 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Bei dem iMac sollten auch 6GB RAM gehen. Mojave und Catalina würde ich nicht rauf patchen sondern nur High Sierra. Da Mojave eigentlich eine Metal GPU benötigt kommt es bei Macs ohne passender Grafikkarte die gepatched wurden zu einigen kleinen Problemen.


----------



## C Punkt (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Bei dem iMac sollten auch 6GB RAM gehen. Mojave und Catalina würde ich nicht rauf patchen sondern nur High Sierra. Da Mojave eigentlich eine Metal GPU benötigt kommt es bei Macs ohne passender Grafikkarte die gepatched wurden zu einigen kleinen Problemen.




Ok und wie überprüfe ich das? und warum steht da max 4 GB?? und wäre mein link der richtige RAM? Muss ich bei der SSD auch auf etwas achten oder passen da alle rein?

Und zum OS: Aber High Sierra hat ja dann bestimmt nicht alle Sicherheitslücken gestopft oder??


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich habs auf meinem Firmenlaptop und da ist es eine mittlere Katastrophe. Ultra langsam, und crasht wenn man aufwändigere Funktionen nutzt, wie den Dokumentenvergleich. .


Ich hab die Versionen MS Office 2000 ff auf verschiedenen Geräten in der Werkstatt getestet auf Geräten von Windows 95 bis Windows 10.

Die von Dir beschriebenen Fehler sind nicht ein mal aufgetaucht.
Und die Geschwindigkeitsfehler gab es auch nie.

Zum Thema:


> Pack in dein iMac ne 120GB SSD und installiere per Patcher Mojave, sollte astrein laufen.


Würde ich genau so machen.


----------



## ich558 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



C Punkt schrieb:


> Ok und wie überprüfe ich das? und warum steht da max 4 GB?? und wäre mein link der richtige RAM? Muss ich bei der SSD auch auf etwas achten oder passen da alle rein?
> 
> Und zum OS: Aber High Sierra hat ja dann bestimmt nicht alle Sicherheitslücken gestopft oder??



Weil das alte OS damals nicht mehr als 4GB unterstüzt hat. Der RAM im Link passt. Da passen alle 2,5" SSDs rein.

Ganz ehrlich: High Sierra ist sicher genug das ist jedenfalls kein Grund nicht bei der Version zu bleiben.


----------



## C Punkt (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Ok habe eben recherchiert und bei meinem iMac8.1 werden bis zu 6 GB (inoffiziell)  akzeptiert. Jetzt ist es bloß so dass ich ja ein 2GB (recht güsntig) aber dann noch ein 4gb modul brauche und nach der einstellung meiner kriterien (das wäre, DDR2, SO-Dimm und 800 mhz) kostet das billigste Modul 52€.. das ist es doch nicht wert oder? https://geizhals.de/?cat=ramddr3&xf=1454_4096%7E15903_DDR2%7E15903_SO-DIMM%7E254_800

Da kaufe ich wohl besser 2x2gb für ca 20€ oder seht ihr das anders? (ich schätze mal im Moment sind 2x 1gb verbaut und leider nicht 1x2gb)
Dann noch eine SSD mit 120 gb für 20€ und ich hab 40€ investiert, das ist ok. Die SSD als Startvolume rein und ich kann die 320 gb HDD behalten oder? Oder hats nur Platz für eine von beiden?

Dann nehme ich wohl High Sierra, danke für den Tip!



ich558 schrieb:


> Weil das alte OS damals nicht mehr als 4GB unterstüzt hat. Der RAM im Link passt. Da passen alle 2,5" SSDs rein.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: High Sierra ist sicher genug das ist jedenfalls kein Grund nicht bei der Version zu bleiben.


----------



## Torben456 (26. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Du könntest auch auf Mojave patchen. Das sollte auch mit 4GB RAM ohne Probleme funktionieren -> macOS Mojave Patcher


----------



## ich558 (27. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Bei dem Preis ist es in der Tat fragwürdig. Evtl hast du ja mal Glück und findest auf Kleinanzeigen oder Ebay einen günstigen 4 GB Riegel.
Der iMac wird sicher nur Platz für eine SSD haben.


----------



## C Punkt (27. August 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

kann mir jemand dazu nochmal kurz sagen wie das geht:



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das OS X selbst, sondern um die Firmware (z.B. das BIOS ist auch eine Firmware) des Mac zu aktualisieren. Mache das vor dem Installationsversuch.
> Warum brauchst du zwingend Word?
> Was willst du damit machen, was in Libre nicht geht?
> Folgende Fragen sind auch noch zu beantworten:
> ...


----------



## C Punkt (2. September 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Du könntest auch auf Mojave patchen. Das sollte auch mit 4GB RAM ohne Probleme funktionieren -> macOS Mojave Patcher



Habe nun eine SSD mit Mojave verbaut. Leider erkennt es den wifi Adapter nun nicht mehr, also selbst das wifi symbol erscheint oben nicht mehr.. ich schätz ich habe einer dieser unsupported Netzwerkadapter.. am besten ich kaufe für 8€ so ein externen wifi usb stick oder?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. September 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Irgendeiner wird unter Macintosh nicht laufen, da bin ich mir sicher. Frage bei Apple, welcher unterstützt wird.


----------



## C Punkt (2. September 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Irgendeiner wird unter Macintosh nicht laufen, da bin ich mir sicher. Frage bei Apple, welcher unterstützt wird.



ja ich hab eben schon geguckt, per Google findet man da ein paar Vorschläge.. ist halt ein USB-slot weg, aber das Opfer ist ok dafür dass ich quasi das neuest OS nutzen kann..

edit: also wifi sticks die mojave kompatibel sind sind auch mit dem Mojave patch kompatibel oder? nur um das noch abzuklären..


----------



## ich558 (2. September 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Der Patch hat eigentlich nichts damit zu tun was später am USB hängt.


----------



## C Punkt (2. September 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



ich558 schrieb:


> Der Patch hat eigentlich nichts damit zu tun was später am USB hängt.



Naja doch ich brauch ja dann entsprechende Treiber und die muss es ja für mojave geben, ich denk ich kaufe mir den: 
https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-Archer-T3U-802-11ac-unterstützt/dp/B07M69276N/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&keywords=wlan+mac+10.14&qid=1567431942&s=gateway&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyTE1TWFM4MExHSTJGJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwOTA0ODA3MktXM0kzUzZKRjIxUSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNDY5MzQ2NDFUQTE4RkpSWDdFJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## Torben456 (2. September 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Alternativ kannst du auch den iMac kurzfristig ans Kabel hängen und der Patch Updater findet den richtigen WLAN Treiber, so war es zu mindestens bei meinem uralt Macbook Pro aus der 1. Gen.


----------



## ich558 (2. September 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Probier einfach den Stick. Kann man ja zurück senden. Soweit ich weiß gibt es einfach paar Wlan Karten die vom patcher gar nicht unterstützt werden


----------



## C Punkt (2. September 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

genau das mach ich jetzt mal


----------



## C Punkt (3. September 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Ich habs hinbekommen!!  Ohne Wlan stick! Mit dem neuen Patcher 1.3 wurde der SUpport für den BCM 4321 gefixt und so hab ich es jetzt geschafft  
​


----------



## Torben456 (3. September 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*

Also wie ich es gesagt habe, solche Updates/Fixes kommen vom Patcher Updater von alleine


----------



## C Punkt (3. September 2019)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für einen alten iMac für MS Office?*



Torben456 schrieb:


> Also wie ich es gesagt habe, solche Updates/Fixes kommen vom Patcher Updater von alleine



Ja aber schwer ohne wifi  Von jetzt an aber sicherlich ja


----------

